# Current satellite plus, finnex fugeray, or finnex monsterray?



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

Also would it be better to build my own lighting system?


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

AntiSoberSam said:


> Hey PT,
> 
> I'm in the beginning stages of fish and planted tanks. I currently have a 25 gallon an I will very soon be upgrading to a 48w"x12d"x20h" 55 Gallon tank. I want to go with LED lighting and I don't know a whole lot about lighting of there than some of the research I've done in the past few days. I don't have a huge budget but I don't want to buy a crappy light or lights. I've narrowed it down to the three fixtures in the title. Ill be shooting for low and med light plants, no co2 or high lights yet....
> 
> I really like the features of the Satellite plus. With that being said which fixture would be the best for this setup? Any of you have any of these? pros? cons?Would one fixture be enough? Also where can I find info about the PAR on these fixtures?


finnex fugeray


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

would you happen to know the PAR for the Fugeray?


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

Around 50


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Definitely not 50 PAR at 20".

The PAR data for Finnex fixtures is here.


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

somewhatshocked said:


> Definitely not 50 PAR at 20".
> 
> The PAR data for Finnex fixtures is here[/
> 
> At 18ins it's 48 , his tank is 20in , I added in his substrate will be 2-3 ins , so that's how I got around 50 par


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

owens81jw said:


> somewhatshocked said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely not 50 PAR at 20".
> ...


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> Definitely not 50 PAR at 20".
> 
> The PAR data for Finnex fixtures is here.


So when I bought this tank on the drive home I hit a huge pothole and cracked one side of the tank. I took it to a repair shop and they put a piece of clear mirror on the inside to hide the cracks and resealed it. I went this route since I didn't have $200 to have them replace the actual piece that cracked. For $83 they put the mirror in resealed the tank and water tested it. My thinking is that the mirror would help with lighting. Is that correct or is that a bad thing? Also other than betas are there any livestock that wouldn't work well. Hoping I didn't make a noob mistake.


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

I ordered a satellite plus and it should be here tomorrow, I'll be sure to tell you what I think  

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

No Co2 fugeray.
Yes Co2 Ray II.
Monster Ray is not made to grow plants.


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

Kirbybtf said:


> I ordered a satellite plus and it should be here tomorrow, I'll be sure to tell you what I think
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I just ordered one today. Hopefully we both have a good experience.


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

I just got mine on Friday... I'm blown away. I LOVE IT. You're in for a treat. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

Kirbybtf said:


> I just got mine on Friday... I'm blown away. I LOVE IT. You're in for a treat.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Aaaaaa now I'm dying to get it!!! Should be here anytime from today till Wednesday. CAN'T.WAIT.


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

Let me know when you get it and what you think  

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

Kirbybtf said:


> Let me know when you get it and what you think
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


It should be at my house when I get home from work. So excited!!!!


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

How exciting! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

Kirbybtf said:


> How exciting!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


It has arrived! Dun! Dun! Dun! Very slim fixture! I won't be able to give a proper review until I have my tank up and running for a few weeks (July-August sometime). As far as aesthetics and the remote control features I love it.


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey, have you had time to do a review? I'm currently considering it or a Fuge


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

A new fugeray planted light is coming out this fall.


----------



## Current USA (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for choosing our Satellite Plus!!


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

And a new satellite planted light is supposed to be coming out as well right Kevin?


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

xev11 said:


> Hey, have you had time to do a review? I'm currently considering it or a Fuge


Xev, here is a good review to read:

http://www.redcherryshrimp.net/reviews/led-aquarium-lighting-reviews/current-usa-satellite-freshwater-led-review/

I just did not want to wait until October for the "plant light" from Current or November for same from Finnex. I'm really glad I got this light. It's the perfect PAR since my tank is 18" tall.

Here is the 24" (24"-36") on my tank:


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

Kirbybtf said:


> Let me know when you get it and what you think
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


Forgot to let you know I got my light. The features are great. I finally got my soil in the tank and can actually use the light!. Just planted the tank yesterday. Waiting for my water to clear up but the light is great so far! Very slim profile.


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it almost time for the satellite planted light to come out yet?


----------



## jpezz333 (May 12, 2010)

*Bad luck with LED*

I have a Current Satellite plus LED system that is supposed to be for planted tanks. I replaced my dual T5 fixture with the Current. It is not as bright and my plants don't seem be doing as well. Stem plants are rotting at the base and growth has slowed down. Several plants have died.

At this point I am not a believer in LED lights for a planted tank.


----------

